

Samsung Note 3 unveiled, does not disappoint - mwanjajoel
http://nexapost.com/2013/09/samsung-note-3-unveiled-does-not-disappoint/

======
hayksaakian
Annnnnnnnd its down.

"CPU limit exceeded"

~~~
lurkinggrue
I hate it when you run out of CPU. When that happens to me I try to borrow a
cup of CPU from my neighbors.

